# Craftsman 25cc Gas Blower with Vac Kit



## ComputerGuy (Apr 26, 2006)

I am stumped with this darn thing. I am unable to get the thing to start. The last time it ran was two years ago and at the end of that season it was running very rough and took twenty pulls to start the darn thing. I have been attempting to fix it ever since with no luck. I have even taken it to sears and they said sorry no warranty just buy a new one. Well if I do it would not be at Sears. I have empty the fuel and pumped carb cleaner through the carb, new spark plug. Even removed the start magnet thing and cleaned it up. Before you fall over laughing here is a question. It seems to be have fake starts meaning it sound almost good however it would seem not right meaning the sound when pulling the rope. I removed the card and notice that piston has a scratch going from top to bottom but it would appear that near the top it has a notch for a gasket maybe. I warned you about laughing..... Could this be the problem the gasket is missing? if so what the heck happened to it....

I rather make the thing work then to have to replace it...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sounds like your piston and cylinder is scored and needs replacing. Cost of parts is about 60 bucks. A new blower costs about 90 bucks.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Any scoring and the ring won't seal well, enough and deep enough and it won't get the compression it needs to run (atleast 90, even then it would be heck to start) and you'll have to balance what you'd want to do out... fix it or replace it... you can fix it and be good for the rest of the life of it, OR it could die the next week..... if you replace it with the same one, it may last your for years or end up the same way.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for the information and not laughing.... I can fix anything except engines and thought the replacement may be a better option however wanted to get your expert advise.


----------

